
Singapore’s factory activity shrinks for first time since 2016 - lawrenceyan
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/business/singapore-factory-activity-manufacturing-shrinks-may-2019-11592778
======
ulfw
You play stupid trade wars, you win stupid prices. This will drag the world
economy down and yes, the US of A as well.

